# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  عراق تئن بالذكريات ..

## كميل الفضلي

مدن تنوح ركائبها ..في صمت .. وموت ..
وحين تنوح مدن الموت ..اصحابها ..
تزرع لهم أرضها
خصب أشجارها ..
وطيب ثمارها ..
وحين تعج بالدماء ..
تبقى القباب الشريفه تصرخ بالنداء 
ياسيد الشهداء لموتنا غاية ..
وطن ومقبرة ..
راحلون في زمن الصمت ..
ذاهبون رحلة موت ..
يقرعون بايديهم مقبرة نائمة ..
تستيقظ على وقع اجسادهم المتناثرة ..
وصوتهم المخنوق في امسيات الحظر والسراديب ..
عيونهم ترقب الموت ..
تناديه بصلاتها في مكان قدسته السماوات ..
عراق .. تئن بالذكريات ..
تدور بالتكهنات .. والمعجزات ..
والأمنيات ..
وطن فراته غسل موتى ..
وأرضه الكفن ..
عراق تئن بالبنادق والدبابات ..
مساجد تلوح للفداء جدرانها ..
فتسقط عالية ..عظيمة اركانها 
قبابها المكسورة تبتسم حي على الجهاد ..
عراق تئن بالحضارات ..
والكتب والمكتبات .. واسرار بابل 
وحضارة عباسيين ..
عراق تقف انتظاراً للشهادة ..
وتقدم الأرواح قرابين 
لشياطين لا تأكل الا الجيف 
ولا تشرب سوى الدماء ..

----------


## نور الولاية

يالله تفرج عن العراق وأهله يارب
سلمتم أناملكم التي نثرت عبير الكلمات 
وجميل المعاني والعبارات رائع كل ما 
أفاض به يراعكم القيم من جمال الأحرف 
ومن رقة الأسطر 

ودمتم بكل محبة ووفاءه

----------

